# FX5 vs. 2262



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

As I read more about proper flow and capacity needs for filters on a given size tank, I begin to see that I REALLY need a better filter. The tank is a 125 (standard 72" in length). The filter I have now is rated at 290 gph and it requires the use of a Koralia to assist in flow, otherwise the water only flows 3/4 the length of the tank, leaving the last 1/4 near-motionless. 

One option is to build my own. But, the purchase of the pump, the canister, and then the hoses/parts will end up costing me just as much (almost) as buying a decent filter.

My other option is suggested in the title of the thread. 
The Eheim 2262 is a large filter with, to my best guess, about 4-5 gallons of filter capacity and a 900 gph pump.
The Fluval FX5 is equally large with a 925 gph pump.

The Eheim pump is rated with filter media taken into account, where the Fluval is probably not. The Fluval costs significantly less than the Eheim. I know someone currently using the Eheim, so I have some knowledge of it...the Fluval, no knowledge of its reliability/use/etc...

Even if I only end up with 600 gph actual flow, that is still sufficient to filter my tank properly (especially considering that my current filter might only be giving me 200 gph or less).

Does anyone have experience with the Fluval FX5?

Other thoughts or opinions?

-Dave


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

acording to the info on fluvals web site.

there is 5.28 gallons of filtraion volume( I'm guessing that means what the canister holds, not the media baskets), 1.5 gallons of biological volume and a actual flow rate of 607 g/h with out media, using equal lenth hoses It says nothing about how much head was on the system.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

607 gph without media...that's a far cry from the 925 they advertise with! Yuck. But, 5.28 gallons is perfect. I would just be filling it up with lava rock anyway, so the 1.5 gal media capacity in the baskets doesn't bother me.

Thanks for that info, by the way!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

the 2262 is just shy of 5 gallons. 

so either way the volume is basicly the same. 

also with the bottum mounted pump on the fluval, you will need to protect it from pulling it bits of lava rock.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks again! So, is it safe to assume that you favor the Eheim? The friend I have that uses it favors it as well, I'm just trying to justify to myself the extra money it costs. The top mounted pump on the Eheim is a plus as well...no lava rock getting into it easily.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I do favor the eheim, but I also dislike the X5. I've not really been a fan of fluval since they droped the 03 line. the 04 was a joke...


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Ahhh, the Eheim vs Fluval wars will never end.

Here's some food for thought> http://www.houstonfishbox.com/vforu...forums/showthread.php?21444-FX5-VS-Eheim-2260


----------



## Duckweed Hunter (Jun 3, 2010)

we have 3 FX5 at work and i think there over priced 5 gal buckets with a pump don't like them at all


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback. Newt, that is hilarious...I just started a thread yesterday on HFB with the same title! I'll have to paste that one in it.

Well, so far it's been recommendations exclusively for the Eheim based on people's opinions/experience with the design, capacity, and flow of each. Maybe I can find a gently used one without quite the sticker price of the new.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 11, 2011)

You should just build a sump out of a ten gallon and buy a mag drive pump rated for 1000 gph. And a koralia 4 on the other side for more flow. 
The fx5 is a ware of money because for a third of the price you can have double the flow and filter space. For media all I use are shower scrubbies. 
Beside a canister filter has a better chance a leaking.


----------

